# made from leftovers



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have recently completed two baby projects, one a cardigan , the other a cardigan and hat. I still, however, had some wool left so decided to try a newborn size cardi to use them up . I knitted this at the weekend. it is pattern number 4163 by Stylecraft. (Copyright)


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

All beautiful.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Lovely! It's a pity babies outgrow their clothes so quickly. 

I would make cat toys from the scraps. In fact, I have a little lavender toy mouse made from baby yarn that keeps appearing in different areas of my house.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> Lovely! It's a pity babies outgrow their clothes so quickly.
> 
> I would make cat toys from the scraps. In fact, I have a little lavender toy mouse made from baby yarn that keeps appearing in different areas of my house.


I know! I don't think my daughter fully appreciates how fast they grow. She will soon find out!
cat toy is a good idea. I have never knitted her anything!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful work. I love the two coloured cardigan xx


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

WOW! Great job.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

All of them are lovely.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love the patterns and colors. Booties with leftover yarn?


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Very pretty.Love the colors.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the patterns and the colours, and the knitting is just great. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Such beautiful work! Design-wise, I'd have to say the first one is my favorite.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

All of the items are just lovely!


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

How lovely. Your work is perfection!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Another triumph - beautifully done


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

It is amazing how far a skein of baby yarn will go! If you have lots of it left over, consider finding a local baby charity that will be thrilled to accept your knitting for those precious blessings who need your love and talent. It's always a Win/Win connection.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Lovely! It's a pity babies outgrow their clothes so quickly.
> 
> I would make cat toys from the scraps. In fact, I have a little lavender toy mouse made from baby yarn that keeps appearing in different areas of my house.


Cat toy? Cool can we see?


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> I have recently completed two baby projects, one a cardigan , the other a cardigan and hat. I still, however, had some wool left so decided to try a newborn size cardi to use them up . I knitted this at the weekend. it is pattern number 4163 by Stylecraft. (Copyright)


Absolutely gorgeous! Wow!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, these are beautiful little sweaters. So perfectly knitted. Love the white and beige combo.


----------



## noah (Feb 7, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> I have recently completed two baby projects, one a cardigan , the other a cardigan and hat. I still, however, had some wool left so decided to try a newborn size cardi to use them up . I knitted this at the weekend. it is pattern number 4163 by Stylecraft. (Copyright)


They are lovely What colour is the two toned one . So prity


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

noah said:


> CaroleD53 said:
> 
> 
> > I have recently completed two baby projects, one a cardigan , the other a cardigan and hat. I still, however, had some wool left so decided to try a newborn size cardi to use them up . I knitted this at the weekend. it is pattern number 4163 by Stylecraft. (Copyright)
> ...


Sirdar snuggly 4 ply shades 0196 and 0303.


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

really lovely ... great job


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

your work is beautiful!


----------



## noah (Feb 7, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> noah said:
> 
> 
> > CaroleD53 said:
> ...


Thank you so love the beige colour


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

All your projects are so neat and stylish!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yum, yum, yum!!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters!


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

Just beautiful. I really like your white / beige combination. Very smart!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

So pretty.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

They are beautiful love the colors


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful work. Love the patterns you used.


----------



## knittycritter (Jul 26, 2012)

Your work is perfect, so beautiful!

Happy Knitting!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Gosh you knit well! I love the top one, it is so pretty. So that's me off to my lys to buy another pattern. Thanks for posting


----------



## Lesliew (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful work, and I love your chosen colours


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters!!!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

That is a beautiful two color sweater. Some stylin for a small fry.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Love the coffee and cream colour - makes a very nice change from the conventional and stereotypical piinks and blues!


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

So lovely, and I agree that the 2 toned cardi is delightful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

That is BEAUTIFUL !!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Very nice color combination. Sometimes garments made with leftovers look like garments made with leftobvers. This doesn't. This is elegant.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice. Love the pattern


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are all beautiful !


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, beautiful work.


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

wow !! beautiful


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I loved them so much I just placed my order for the patterns!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful Sweaters and hat! Its so amazing what some leftover yarn can become, and its so satisfying as well!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

beautiful, love the colours


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Lucky baby!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Love all your work,the first one you posted is just beautiful.


----------



## Jane Baker (Nov 28, 2011)

You, my friend, are talented!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Wowwww everything is so beautiful, nice leftovers...


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Your work is exquisite.


----------



## JuliaCummings (Oct 25, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> I have recently completed two baby projects, one a cardigan , the other a cardigan and hat. I still, however, had some wool left so decided to try a newborn size cardi to use them up . I knitted this at the weekend. it is pattern number 4163 by Stylecraft. (Copyright)


The one made from the leftovers is my favourite! the way you've combined the colours is very tasteful.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

lovely job love the colour


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Really pretty baby clothes. You did a great job.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful! Excellant stitching!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful work. I love the colors for a baby.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the colors.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful work...


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

All your projects are just gorgeous!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

SOOOO Sweet!!!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Love them all! I am ordering the pattern today! Thanks.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very Pretty...


----------



## Debhsmomof4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Those are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful little sweaters. I put tiny leftovers like this into a single sock and my dog loves it. I suppose you could use it for a cat also.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I would never have chosen those 2 colors together but it looks marvelous!! :thumbup:


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful, Beautiful work. I love these, I just ordered the pattern...........you are an insperation.!!!


----------



## simbaroo27 (Jan 23, 2012)

Your work is beautiful!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful and so useful out of scrap yarn. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love the colors


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Lovely, isnt it great when you actually use all your yarn up, well done


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

so nice. love the first one best. It is always nice to be able to use up all the yarn (will never happen as it keeps re-appearing  )


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

all are great but I like the 2 tone the best


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow! Great work! They are beautiful!!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the lovely comments. Just got in from work to find so many messages!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful knitting and you've created a 'coordinating' wardrobe for the baby, that's so neat!


----------



## rwj (Jun 7, 2012)

Beautiful knitting and sweaters. I am going to check out the Stylecraft patterns. Would love to make one for new baby soon to be. Hope my knitting is half as precise as yours!


----------



## drenzi (Nov 25, 2011)

All are lovely, but I especially love the tan & white sweater.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful knitting!


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Love them all. Prize winning work.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

So pretty! I especially like the sweater trimmed in the white or cream!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

love your resourcefulness


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

What a fortunate baby!
Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, these are so beautiful. I wish I had half of your talent.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

lovely sets ... so even knitting... beautiful..


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Love ALL your "Leftover" yarn projects!!!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

just gorgeous...


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

beautiful work, love the color combination. christine


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautful work. really like the "leftover" one.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful. I love the color combinations. Great work also.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Everything is beautiful. I especially love the two color cartigan.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

They are all beautiful.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

All are beautifully done, great job.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Three lovely projects. Your work is so even and professional looking. Congratulations and enjoy the baby who wears themin good health! Joan 8060


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job. Love the colors.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Very beautiful work


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Great way to use up left over yarn...all your sets are beautifully done.


----------



## KayellWY (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## swyn (Aug 12, 2012)

Your knitting is exquisite! You're very talented and resourceful and thanks for sharing.


----------



## PencilLady (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow! What a unique color selection for baby items, instead of the usual pastels. I LOVE your set of items here! Just beautiful!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Oooh! Really, really pretty!!


----------



## steff (Apr 12, 2011)

They are beautiful!!


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow!!! Those are adorable!! You do such beautiful work!!


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

Those are simply beautiful! I simply LOVE the colors :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters. The colors are so popular now!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are gorgeous! Keep up with all of the left overs from your projects. Put them in a gallon Ziploc. When you have a lot of them make one of those puffy quilts. I saw one on Ravelry called The Bee Keeper's quilt. You can see it here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

LindaH said:


> Those are gorgeous! Keep up with all of the left overs from your projects. Put them in a gallon Ziploc. When you have a lot of them make one of those puffy quilts. I saw one on Ravelry called The Bee Keeper's quilt. You can see it here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt


Wow! That would take me a while in such fine yarn!


----------



## Dawnita (Jul 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

What beautiful work!! Simply lovely.


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

I really love the patterns and the colours are beautiful. I love the combination coloured one especially.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

how sweet!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

everything is beautiful


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What a beautiful set. Love the colors - they blend in so well.


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

very lovely


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, my goodness, I just love the sweater and the light tan color in it. Beautiful!!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful cardigan!!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

You called them "leftovers"....leftovers are always better the next day. Beautiful work.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful projects, good job


----------



## Csknitty (Jul 12, 2012)

Lovely. I like the two tone sweater and hat.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

you did a picture perfect job! they are just lovely!


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Adorable and yes a finger puppet would be a good idea.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Ann in Minnesota (Aug 11, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

How bout a little lamb puppet?


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

absolutely beautiful!! well done! :thumbup:


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Very very nice!!!


----------



## Louey48 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely Work its great when you can use up leftovers keep it up


----------



## piggyspen (Feb 9, 2012)

Great job! Good use of left overs!


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

love the colors. enough left for some stripes in mittens or fingerless gloves.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I like it so much I found and bought the pattern! I've now got 3 young friends and 3 nieces expecting babies, guess I'm going to be busy.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

st1tch said:


> I like it so much I found and bought the pattern! I've now got 3 young friends and 3 nieces expecting babies, guess I'm going to be busy.


Really does not take long and would be easier each time you did it! I liked the little bootees too.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I love the color combinations! Very nice!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

very nice, maybe use the left overs for stitch markers


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Your knitting is so perfect and gorgeous. Inspiring!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Carole, I love how you used those colors on that baby cardi. I have the same pattern but never made the cardi, just the baby dress for the newborn GD. Your cardi came out just lovely, I love it. Great Job!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

All so nice


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow. Impressive knitting. Love the first sweater especially.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

:thumbup: Well done!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks again ladies for all the good wishes and lovely comments on the little cardi. My daughter was most impressed too. The only thing is - don't think it will fit for long !!!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Maybay not..but she should keep it as an heirloom and pass it on. These type of knitting, we take care of. Imagine the child wearing it having her child to wear it.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

your work is beautiful i love all three, so ready for fall one lil baby will be!


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

Gorgeous work - I love the colours!


----------



## Jane Terry (Oct 18, 2014)

Lovely work. Is the pattern on the net somewhere. I would like to try this one myself.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Love the use of the leftovers they have complimented each other very well. Brilliant combination.

The other's are also super cute


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

CaroleD53- I LOVE your left overs! That little sweater is so precious, as are all the other baby items you made! You are such a talented knitter! Thanks for sharing! (Lucky babies!) : )


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jane Terry said:


> Lovely work. Is the pattern on the net somewhere. I would like to try this one myself.


Thanks.
The pattern number is in my first post. It should still be available for purchase. I know I have seen it on eBay.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. Maybe a ghost and olaf finger puppet!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work. The colors look so rich.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

WOW! Beautiful work and finished projects. LOVE the colors and patterns.


----------



## nanadeblee (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Carole
Love your sweater set I make sets for the hospital and I would love to be able to get this pattern from you I lost all my patterns when we moved somehow the boxes got thrown out so I'm trying to rebuild my collection I like the style and the size of your sweater I can use it for girls or boys like I said I make them all for the hospital and it gets a little expensive buying patterns and then buying the world but I love doing .I if you could show me where to get this or how to get this I would appreciate it thanks


----------

